# My Discus



## TLM4x4 (Oct 3, 2005)

Heres afew of my Discus...snakeskin, pigeonblood, and powderblue. I can never seem to get a good one of the tomatoe...and of the tank they are in...


----------



## TLM4x4 (Oct 3, 2005)

heres the tank before it was set up and afew months after....


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

wow! that's really nice. nice work! what size tank is it?


----------



## TLM4x4 (Oct 3, 2005)

sorry...forgot to add the size, its a 100 gall. that has been set up now for about 6 months...love my discus... :fish: THANKS!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice setup, and beautiful fish you have there!!


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice discus! I would *love* to have discus but my water is much too hard here and I don't want to mess with a RO filter just yet.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

WOW I have discus so I totally appreciate good lookin' ones, and yours are GORGEOUS!


----------



## TLM4x4 (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks for the comments...love those fish...and enjoy having them very much!!!!!


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

wow... such a brill aquarium and it only took a few months to develop!


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Wow nice. I too would like to have discus put my water hs an extemely high ph and they're kinda high mantinence for me. That must be a 100g long? I love the looks of the long tanks infact for Christmas I'm getting a 20g long to switch my 10g into.


----------

